# ASA and IBO contingency



## legion_archery (Mar 4, 2014)

Bowtech stepped up big for ASA this year, not sure about IBO


----------



## Sweet Seat (Apr 2, 2015)

Thank you! I want to make sure everyone knows what companies are putting money back in our pockets for winning without having to be a pro.


----------



## Topper1018 (Feb 19, 2013)

Hoyt throwing 5k at asa k50
Pse 3k for the same I think, not sure on these companies for other classes.


----------



## Sweet Seat (Apr 2, 2015)

Topper1018 said:


> Hoyt throwing 5k at asa k50
> Pse 3k for the same I think, not sure on these companies for other classes.


Yes I just read Hoyt was doing that and other classes. PSE I haven't heard until now if they where doing anything, I'm hoping PSE will pick up other classes soon (that is what I shoot).


----------



## tmorelli (Jul 31, 2005)

TOMARCHERY24 said:


> Yes I just read Hoyt was doing that and other classes. PSE I haven't heard until now if they where doing anything, I'm hoping PSE will pick up other classes soon (that is what I shoot).












PSE also pays $500/250/100 to open a.

Sent from my SAMSUNG-SM-G890A using Tapatalk


----------



## Sweet Seat (Apr 2, 2015)

Thanks tmorelli!! This is the one I was interested to see, I hadn't heard in info on it and saw a couple of other people commented wanting to know as well.


----------



## tmorelli (Jul 31, 2005)

TOMARCHERY24 said:


> Thanks tmorelli!! This is the one I was interested to see, I hadn't heard in info on it and saw a couple of other people commented wanting to know as well.


I have reason to believe we'll hear about even more contingency offerings in the near future.

Sent from my SAMSUNG-SM-G890A using Tapatalk


----------



## 3dbowmaster (Sep 16, 2005)

New Breed is for the ASA


----------



## Sweet Seat (Apr 2, 2015)

tmorelli said:


> I have reason to believe we'll hear about even more contingency offerings in the near future.
> 
> Sent from my SAMSUNG-SM-G890A using Tapatalk


I think you're correct, it seems like if companies aren't jumping on now they might be left behind in the target world. When people are looking to get a new bow and gear these are going to start swaying them on which one to buy.


----------



## Kstigall (Feb 24, 2004)

tmorelli said:


> I have reason to believe we'll hear about even more contingency offerings in the near future.
> 
> Sent from my SAMSUNG-SM-G890A using Tapatalk


I hope you're right. Elite is paying decent amounts in most all amateur classes. 

I'm not independently wealthy and I spent a good chunk of change going to 9 out of state, some WAY out of state, 3D and spot tournaments last year (Mid-West Open, LAS Classic, NFAA Indoor Nationals and 6 ASA's). Throw in the cost of state shoots for indoors and 3D....

The contingency money I see laying all over the table, money I chose to ignore, is getting very tempting now.


----------



## stoz (Aug 23, 2002)

It funded my summer, thats for sure.


----------



## Kstigall (Feb 24, 2004)

stoz said:


> It funded my summer, thats for sure.


If an Elite archer in Senior Known ASA does exactly what I did last year he'll bring home $1,400 from Elite alone.


----------



## tmorelli (Jul 31, 2005)

Sorry, tough lighting


----------



## Kstigall (Feb 24, 2004)

tmorelli said:


> Sorry, tough lighting


Not even a small contingency for Senior Known!?!? Senior Known is bigger than some of the classes and growing. I'll also bet the guys in Senior Known spend more on archery than many of the classes listed. You don't have to be an expert in demographics to know that!

Women's K45 is getting $1,500, $500 and $250 ($2,250)!?!?!? There were 11 competitors in Womens K45 at Kentucky last year and 10 archers in WK45 at the Classic.


----------



## tmorelli (Jul 31, 2005)

Kstigall said:


> Women's K45 is getting $1,500, $500 and $250 ($2,250)!?!?!? There were 11 competitors in Womens K45 at Kentucky last year and 10 archers in WK45 at the Classic.


Shave your legs and put on that sundress, sweetie.


----------



## BowHuntnKY (Dec 10, 2008)

Only one to pay open c


----------



## wannaBelkhuntin (Jul 3, 2006)

Women's K45 is getting $1,500, $500 and $250 ($2,250)!?!?!? There were 11 competitors in Womens K45 at Kentucky last year and 10 archers in WK45 at the Classic.


tmorelli said:


> Shave your legs and put on that sundress, sweetie.


Kstigall - I talked to the Elite rep at Cleveland Indoor and asked about the SHC and told him there were 25% + more entries for SHC [no contingencies] than the WHC [contingency money] in every IBO National event last year and he laughed and told me the senior class wasn't an important enough demographic so I now shoot an Xpedition.


----------



## carlosii (Feb 25, 2007)

tmorelli said:


> Shave your legs and put on that sundress, sweetie.


:set1_rolf2::set1_rolf2:

Now I don't care who you are, that there's jist downright funny.


----------



## carlosii (Feb 25, 2007)

wannaBelkhuntin said:


> Women's K45 is getting $1,500, $500 and $250 ($2,250)!?!?!? There were 11 competitors in Womens K45 at Kentucky last year and 10 archers in WK45 at the Classic.
> 
> Kstigall - I talked to the Elite rep at Cleveland Indoor and asked about the SHC and told him there were 25% + more entries for SHC [no contingencies] than the WHC [contingency money] in every IBO National event last year and he laughed and told me the senior class wasn't an important enough demographic so I now shoot an Xpedition.


How much is Xpedition paying your class? Haven't seen anything about that.


----------



## Kstigall (Feb 24, 2004)

tmorelli said:


> Shave your legs and put on that sundress, sweetie.


Can you recommend a good razor? I like sssmmmoooottthhhh.


Sent from my XT1565 using Tapatalk


----------



## jimb (Feb 17, 2003)

Kstigall said:


> Can you recommend a good razor? I like sssmmmoooottthhhh.
> 
> 
> Sent from my XT1565 using Tapatalk


If Bruce Jenner can be a woman then they can't stop you from shooting


----------



## Kstigall (Feb 24, 2004)

jimb said:


> If Bruce Jenner can be a woman then they can't stop you from shooting


Damn right!........... A new class "Tuck and fluff"


----------



## carlosii (Feb 25, 2007)

Kstigall said:


> Damn right!........... A new class "Tuck and fluff"


Anybody can see where this is headed.


----------



## tagmaster10 (Jan 26, 2011)

Kstigall said:


> If an Elite archer in Senior Known ASA does exactly what I did last year he'll bring home $1,400 from Elite alone.


No love from PSE for us Sr. Known shooters.


----------



## Archerbruce (Feb 18, 2008)

It's to bad Matthew's didn't pay Senior 
Known class. I'd be $1500 richer. 😠

Sent from my SM-T710 using Tapatalk


----------



## Kstigall (Feb 24, 2004)

Archerbruce said:


> It's to bad Matthew's didn't pay Senior
> Known class. I'd be $1500 richer. 
> 
> Sent from my SM-T710 using Tapatalk


*CONGRATULATIONS* Bruce! Maybe I'll see you in Paris. Right now I have to find some folks to share hotel and car rental costs. I've never shot Paris and I really want to go.

If I had been swinging an Elite last year I would have pocketed $1,500 more.......... It's VERY tempting!


----------



## tagmaster10 (Jan 26, 2011)

Archerbruce said:


> It's to bad Matthew's didn't pay Senior
> Known class. I'd be $1500 richer. &#55357;&#56864;
> 
> Sent from my SM-T710 using Tapatalk


Congrats on the win. It was a challenging range. I made too many unforced errors and ended 16th.


----------



## ondavirg (May 15, 2004)

I got 3rd in hunter class and I hope to collect my small pse contingency. It's not cash though, it's a gift card to the pse apparel store. I'm happy to get it, but it would have been nice to be shooting a Mathews!


----------



## Kstigall (Feb 24, 2004)

ondavirg said:


> I got 3rd in hunter class and I hope to collect my small pse contingency. It's not cash though, it's a gift card to the pse apparel store. I'm happy to get it, but it would have been nice to be shooting a Mathews!


At least you got something. If you had WON Senior Known (94 archers) you would not have got even a kiss...........


----------



## carlosii (Feb 25, 2007)

Kstigall said:


> At least you got something. If you had WON Senior Known (94 archers) you would not have got even a kiss...........


Sometimes kissin' is over-rated.


----------



## Kstigall (Feb 24, 2004)

carlosii said:


> Sometimes kissin' is over-rated.


:wink: Exactly! It does depend on what is being kissed................


----------



## carlosii (Feb 25, 2007)

Kstigall said:


> :wink: Exactly! It does depend on what is being kissed................


Down the drain we go...btw, might also depend on WHO is doing the kissing.


----------



## jmclfrsh (Dec 23, 2014)

Hoyt says they offer contingencies on their website in addition to the Known 50 (K50) but I cannot find any information on it anywhere.


----------

